# good side of plywood



## mr.mojorising (Aug 27, 2007)

How would you define the "good" side of a sheet of veneered plywood, where there is not an obvious choice? That is, sapwood, scuffs, dents, etc. obviously being the bad side of the sheet. 
Maple or Birch, specifically?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The non-construction grading for decorative hardwood plywood is an alpha character first for the good side, and a numeric character for the secondary side. 

A good face would be an "A" and a secondary face (the back) may be a 1-4. The higher the number, like "4" indicates plugs, defects of different kinds, etc.

Generally in most hardwood plywoods, you can tell by just looking and feeling the faces. Usually one side is appreciably better than the other.


----------

